# Best Sprinklers for windy areas?



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

This might be a bit of a stupid question, but Im looking for how to properly set up sprinkers for the re-seeding project I am working on. Is there a particular sprinkler that would be recommended for windy areas, but something that wouldnt knock seed off of the ground?

I have tried the oscillating sprinklers the shoot water high in the air, and then arc back and forth, however with the traditionally windy Kansas days, the wind blows the water everywhere but where you want. Ive also used the lower ground impact sprinklers, and these are more effective but I am concerned that as its spraying, it may knock seed off some parts or cause it to wash seed down.

Any tips or suggestions of what to use?

*mods, you can delete the post under lawn equipment, this is a better location for my question


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I like hunter MP heads for windy areas. Ryan Knorr did a nice youtube of his setup.

https://youtu.be/aEN0d6efQJs


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

Nice, that gives me a good idea of some things I need to look for


----------



## Crabbychas (Apr 25, 2018)

I have a hunter mp setup in my front yard and it's great. When its windy it definitely gets affected a little but its leagues ahead of my neighbors traditional sprinkler heads that spray all over the place even in mild wind.


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

I tried using an osciliating sprinker one year. Had it in the middle of my fairly sizeable front yard. True to Kansas form, wind was out of the north at around 20mph. I turned the sprinker on, and watched as 95% of the water went up in the air, and landed on my neighbors lawn. Forget trying to figure out how much water an area got, it was more how much ended up on my property!


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Also recommend MPs. Always windy in my area and they do well.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I have several Rainbird 5004 rotors mounted on spikes and ring bases that I've had pretty good success with. They come with a bunch of different flow rate nozzles in both high and low arc versions to experiment with in getting coverage vs wind vs height above ground.


----------



## Phaseshift (Jul 2, 2019)

Darrell_KC said:


> Nice, that gives me a good idea of some things I need to look for


Hey did you decide on a sprinkler head? I live in a fairly windy area as well. The best time for me to water is around 5-6am when the wind is around 5-10mph anytime after that we're looking at 20-30mph. I'm looking to replace these Rain Bird SP40 that came with the house.


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

@Phaseshift For me and my project, I actually have had good luck with just using a regular staked in impact sprinker. I make sure to set the deflect so the water coming down is still soft, which reduces the watering area and also makes watering more consistent since the wind has less time to carry it off.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm not sure how they fare in windy weather but these are great for overseeding.


----------



## Phaseshift (Jul 2, 2019)

How does the hunter I-20 do in windy areas?


----------

